# Issues after SBFing to .602



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

So I SBF'd my phone to .602 after a failed MIUI update not knowing 1.9.X was on GB and not Froyo. After finally getting the SBF to work right I used Pete's One Click Rooting tools to reroot my phone. All went well except for one problem; I can't boot in CWM Recovery AT ALL. I've ensured the correct version is flashed in ROM Manager but when I tell it to reboot into recovery it just reboots normally. I've tried using hard button combos to get into recovery but it gets stuck at the ! logo with the green android.

Any thoughts from the smart people here?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure if this will help, but once you're into to stock recovery use volume up + down then select wipe data/cache by pressing the power button. (As I said, not sure if that will help, but the stock recovery buttons changed on GB so just putting that info out there.)


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

The problem is I can't even get into stock recovery. After pressing Home + Power buttons it'll show the Recovery logo (the ! with the android) but won't go further even if I press the search button.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You press volume up and down on the same time now, rather than the search button. You still navigate with the volume buttons, then you select with the power button.


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

OK I see what you mean. I can get into stock recovery. I wiped everything, resetup my phone and ran ROM Manager again. same thing. It'll reboot normally, I can't get it to go into CWM Recovery.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm. Possibly try using Droid 2 Bootstrapper?


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

Shouldn't be. I've made sure I selected Droid X when flashing CWM. I can get into stock recovery, but no matter what I do my phone will not go into CWM recovery.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

A lot of people have issues with the latest clockmod recovery. Instead flash an older version of clockmod recovery. Its at the bottom of rom manager. That should fix your issue.


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

The only version thru RM I can flash back to is 2.5.0.7 (and that didn't work either). Can I DL a slightly older version to flash online somewhere?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"choonami said:


> The only version thru RM I can flash back to is 2.5.0.7 (and that didn't work either). Can I DL a slightly older version to flash online somewhere?


Delete recovery off of your sd then flash clockmod


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

No go. Deleted cwm folder, reflashed cemetery and rebooted with the same result. Cemetery refuses to run at boot.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are on stock rooted .602, you need to install d2 bootstrapper. You need to bootstrap into recovery. After you do that, you can use Rom manager to access cwm.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"jonwgee said:


> If you are on stock rooted .602, you need to install d2 bootstrapper. You need to bootstrap into recovery. After you do that, you can use Rom manager to access cwm.


Bingo. Lol


----------



## BuRNiN_BoNeS (Aug 22, 2011)

So....did you even look at the guide to go from 9.9 to 9.16? It's on here and like step 4 is install D2 boot strap....


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"BuRNiN_BoNeS said:


> So....did you even look at the guide to go from 9.9 to 9.16? It's on here and like step 4 is install D2 boot strap....


A link would really help him out.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> A link would really help him out.


I appologize in advance if this is not the guide but I am not too familiar with miui. But I was poking around the miui forums and believe this is the link to that guide.
forums.miui.us/showthread.php?5818-How-to-get-to-1.9.16-from-1.9.9. Again I appologize if this is not what you were looking for.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i was mobile earlier. this is the link http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5635-How-To-Get-To-1.9.16-From-1.9.9
that should help him out.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

razorloves said:


> i was mobile earlier. this is the link http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5635-How-To-Get-To-1.9.16-From-1.9.9
> that should help him out.


ha same link, I should have looked closer to home first :tongue3:


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

lancasterv3 said:


> ha same link, I should have looked closer to home first :tongue3:


oh shit...it is. haha. i didnt think it would be there too.


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

D2 did the trick! I was going from 1.8.19 to 1.9.16 and things went south quickly. But I'm good now. Thanks for the help and guidance guys.


----------

